# Bombed in front of my friends



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

So, this is the Amsterdam Herf weekend, both Screwbag and Smokey are my houseguests and today we are about to leave to the city centre to smoke a cigar at Hajenius when the doorbell rings. I say to Simon and Screwbag "wtf? I don't expect anybody", I open the door and there was the mailman with a HUGE bag of smokes from Scott Shilala. That calls for retaliation!!

Pics to be added later!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Sweet hit Scott!! Way to get him while there are witnesses!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Pics to be added later!


*WTF?!*


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> So, this is the Amsterdam Herf weekend, both Screwbag and Smokey are my houseguests and today we are about to leave to the city centre to smoke a cigar at Hajenius when the doorbell rings. I say to Simon and Screwbag "wtf? I don't expect anybody", I open the door and there was the mailman with a HUGE bag of smokes from Scott Shilala. That calls for retaliation!!
> 
> Pics to be added later!


Now that is pinpoint accuracy and SWEET timing! Nice! :tu :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't believe they got there so fast. That's awesome. :tu
The timing was dumb luck, but still super cool. 
Enjoy, my friend!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> *WTF?!*


Hey, I was too intoxicated to take pics right there and then, now (after only 3 hours of sleep) I am off to the Amsterdam herf, pics tomorrow.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Man you guys are so lucky.... Amsterdam is such a fun place to hang out. Pile down some stroopwaffles for me!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> Hey, I was too intoxicated to take pics right there and then, now (after only 3 hours of sleep) I am off to the Amsterdam herf, pics tomorrow.


Pick up for a Mr. Don Fernando!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

He hit you right out in front of people. HAHAHAHAhaa ha


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Hey, I was too intoxicated to take pics right there and then, now (after only 3 hours of sleep) I am off to the Amsterdam herf, pics tomorrow.


My heart bleeds ...


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Pick up for a Mr. Don Fernando!





massphatness said:


> My heart bleeds ...


:r You gotta love the sympathy of the jungle. :r

Nice job on the bomb to Scott. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great job Scott, and the timing was dead on!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

nice hit scott! :tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Way to be Scott.:ss


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Hey, I was too intoxicated to take pics right there and then, now (after only 3 hours of sleep) I am off to the Amsterdam herf, pics tomorrow.


Hey Don, it's tomorrow for you. Where are the pics?


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Well you have to wait another day  He is too intoxicated and tired to post them  And besides it's the herf, come on let him have some fun...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> Hey Don, it's tomorrow for you. Where are the pics?


Tomorrow is a whole day Mike, be patient little greenhopper.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Well you have to wait another day  He is too intoxicated and tired to post them  And besides it's the herf, come on let him have some fun...


Fun is not allowed when you have been bombed. LOL  Now when you're the bomber, on the other hand...:hn:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> Fun is not allowed when you have been bombed. LOL  Now when you're the bomber, on the other hand...:hn:ss


I'm gonna have some fun with you then Mike :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Never seen a post where a gorilla is to drunk to post a pic. First time for everything I suppose.

Don, I hope your hangover is not to bad.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I wasn't too drunk, just too lazy & tired (because of the booze) to take pics and post them. Trust me, if I was really drunk you would have been able to tell from my writing.

Here is the damage


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Well you have to wait another day  He is too intoxicated and tired to post them  And besides it's the herf, come on let him have some fun...


geeeezzzzzz................must be nice. I am soooooooo jealous :chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Shiites Batman! Awesome hit. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Scott, i'm gonna give you the props, your bomb pushed me over the edge, I can't close my humidor anymore  

I will have to reorganize everything this weekend so make sure it fits again.


----------

